# vibration problem



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

got a very large vib., it starts at take off and is so bad it gives you blurred vision at the dash lights, but after 10-15 mph it starts to go away, the more i drive it the worst it gets, i went under to check the u-joints and the rear is fine but the front one needs replacing, but that wouldnt cause it would it because im not in 4wd, and i know its not stuck in because i can spin it?? any ideas, thanks its a 93 wrangler, auto, 6cyl


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

If it were a newer TJ or XJ (coil spring front end) it would be known as Death Wobble. The YJ's front end is different. Try this site for help on Jeeps:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/index.php

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you put in a lift recently?
Drive shaft U-Joint or wheel U-Joint? If its a wheel joint then Yes it can give you a vibration, so can a drive shaft.

Bad ball joints. Not likely to be death wable that does not usaly start untill you get to 30 MPH or so. Does it wable worse from standing start if you use more gas?

Bad transfer case mount.

Since it starts from a start I think its in the rear. When you checked the rear you had the Jeep in nutrule right.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

actually you listed all the things iv done recently, i put a 4" lift in at the begining of summer (on top of the 3" shackel) no problems, sometime during the summer i did the wheel u-joints, and ball joins were done during the same time but the lower ones autozone gave me were the wrong ones because the grease fittings stuck up too high and got knocked off, but no problems, then a few weeks ago i put the locker in, no problems untill now, if i start off it wobbles, if i let off the gas the wobble stops, i think the harder i try to accel the worst the wobble gets, and no i didnt have it in nutural when i tried it, but i will go try it in nutural rite now, let me know what you think my problem is, thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That much lift is guaranteed to give a vibration problem. The problem is in the rear drive shaft and or drive shaft alignment. Loose U bolts axle to spring will allow the axle to shift putting the drive shaft out of alignment, bad transfer case mount. did you at least put in a slip yoke eliminater? Which brand?


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

how come its all of a suddin? all the u-bolts in the rear are good and tight, and the transfer case mount is good,and as for the sye, nope, i know it sounds like a cob job but its not that bad, when the rear lift was done we tried to shimed the axle to the correct pitch (according to the haynes manual), but yeah i do want to put one in for later when i do the spring over axle, but i cant save up enough money quick enough because i keep having jeep problems, and after i figure out and fix this one ill be back with my other jeep and its problem, that ones a mess, thanks, i really appreaciate all your help


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You will open a hole new can of worms if you go to the spring over.

But back to your problem.... Your right something has changed Look loose axle mounts, spring mounts, Ive seen the axle spin on the spring perch and mess up the pinion angle. You can also have the pumpkin spin on the axle tubes. Thats a good thing to check. *Take the rear drive shaft out and check the U-Joints.*


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

jeepwannab;675859 said:


> actually you listed all the things iv done recently, i put a 4" lift in at the begining of summer (on top of the 3" shackel) no problems, sometime during the summer i did the wheel u-joints, and ball joins were done during the same time but the lower ones autozone gave me were the wrong ones because the grease fittings stuck up too high and got knocked off, but no problems, then a few weeks ago i put the locker in, no problems untill now, if i start off it wobbles, if i let off the gas the wobble stops, i think the harder i try to accel the worst the wobble gets, and no i didnt have it in nutural when i tried it, but i will go try it in nutural rite now, let me know what you think my problem is, thanks


Sounds like it is the rear driveshaft U-joints seizing up. I would jack it up, put it on safety stands and remove the rear driveshaft to see if the U-joints will move freely. Any squeak from under the rig when you are accelerating?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mrmagnum;676714 said:


> Sounds like it is the rear driveshaft U-joints seizing up. I would jack it up, put it on safety stands and remove the rear driveshaft to see if the U-joints will move freely. Any squeak from under the rig when you are accelerating?


Thats why I wanted him to take out the drive shaft to check. With 7" of lift  I dont think he needs to jack it up.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

too late, was driving my jeep to my buddys house who has a lift, to take out the drive shaft to see if its seizing at the u-joints, then put a few tac welds on the t-case mount, never made it to his house, the drive shaft has a nice clean shear across the yoke and u-joint, than to make it so much better the drive shaft must of hit off the frame because its got a couple nice sized dents in it, and destroyed my brand new exhust and dented the tub, i didnt have any squeaking but after it broke when playing with it the u-joints were pritty seized up, you guys were right, unfortunatly i didnt get to it in time, when driving it to safety after pulling the d.s., in 4hi i had no wobble so that was it, ill be back to bother you with my other jeep and its problem, thanks guys


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That was a preventable problem with proper maintenance.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i know, when i checked it, it was good and tight, no play, but now that its off i see that the barrings in the ujoints were dried up and rusted, i learned from my mistake, should i start a new thread for my other jeep or ask away on this? thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

GREASE them thats the maintenance.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

theplowmeister;676734 said:


> Thats why I wanted him to take out the drive shaft to check. With 7" of lift  I dont think he needs to jack it up.


Sorry I missed the part that he had that much lift. I should have read the ENTIRE thread carefully.


----------

